# Anyone selling frags



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

or does anyone know anyone that sells frags in the GTA? 

thanks


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

i have some for sale if interested
Pm for details


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

most LFS do have frags for sale, Sea U Marine and Reef Raft are among the ones I know selling frags. You can also buy frags from frag-a-lot, if you don't mind driving to Guelph.

aquariumpros.ca's classified section is always filled with frag sale ads.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got some mushrooms and a finger leather frag.
PM if interested and I can even send you pics.


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Blakes Living Reef*

I have some great frags for sale. More details/pictures www.blakeslivingreef.ca


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Check out the guys at http://www.fragd.it their sps frags are top notch and what you would expect from buying aquaculture frags (as suppose to chop & sell) guys.


----------

